# Three mile drive on



## ccquig1 (Nov 22, 2010)

Got there at about 9 pm sunday night not much luck at first. At about 1 am started catching white trout between the bridges one right after the other.(on a rootbeer swirly tail w/red jig head.) Went back across the bridge to check my other pole w/live pinfish to hear that long awaited sound,zzzzzzzzz,zzzzz,zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz fish on 40 inch Bull red, it was awesome.


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

nice! any pictures? how did you have the pinfish set up? was it cast out far from the bridge or up close?


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

ccquig1 said:


> Got there at about 9 pm sunday night not much luck at first. At about 1 am started catching white trout between the bridges one right after the other.(on a rootbeer swirly tail w/red jig head.) Went back across the bridge to check my other pole w/live pinfish to hear that long awaited sound,zzzzzzzzz,zzzzz,zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz fish on 40 inch Bull red, it was awesome.


how was you working the jig on bottom or mid way?


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

i usually load up on white trout with a whtie jig head and a gulp of sorts. cast it and let it sink to the bottom and retrieve, sink and retrieve. usually if it doesnt get tagged as soon as it htis the water it will when your half way up from the bottom.

Ive never had any luck with pinfish on reds, just white trout and live shrimp


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

pin fish are great redfish bait! as well as grouper candy...

i'm probably wrong but, that's one of the first posts about the new bridge...glad you caught some fish...


----------



## ccquig1 (Nov 22, 2010)

@ USMC_payne ,hooked him in the tail (keep him alive) threw it as far as i could.
@ Salt_W_G the current was pretty strong so i just tossed it out between the bridges it probably was only a few feet under water with the current pulling on it


----------



## crazyfishin1990 (Jan 23, 2011)

ive caught alot of bull reds on live pin fish. i was out on the bridge a week ago and caught thirty white trout within an hour and a half but ive never had much luck during the day or early evening. they seem to start biting really late for some reason when the tide is moving really strong.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

sweet, good to know the new bridge iss producing


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Anyone going tonight? I'm heading out there after 7pm. I tried it. Out the other night and saw some white trout. Looking for more action. Any suggestions? Anything going on on bob sikes at night?


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Went out last night, weather was nice, not too windy. My buddy and I were kept busy with white trout from around 8-12 between the bridges. We were switching between cut bait and frozen shrimp. We had brought up a few pinfish and tried our luck with reds. It was unfortunately a no go. I'm thinking about heading out around midnight tonight and see what happens.


----------



## wiskid (Jan 29, 2011)

I am coming down in Feb. where is the bridge located?


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

It's the Pensacola Bay 3 mile bridge connecting Gulf Breeze and Pensacola...on the east side is the old bridge which is now the "fishing bridge"


----------

